# Best way to get rid of ICK!!!



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

What are the best meds???


----------



## irishman (Feb 12, 2008)

aquarium salt works well


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Table salt that is 99.9 % pure NACL at 0.33% salinity with raised temperature is the best and much cheaper. In some cases where hobbyists prophylactically use salt in fresh water fish may require a salinity level of 0.66% due to a resistance buildup of the ich parasite. Meds that treat ich are toxic to fish especially p's because p's dont take kindly to malachite green and formalin concoctions. I can post up the recipe for salt but i must have done that a million and one times. You can find it in the salt topic in the info section by DonH.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Table salt that is 99.9 % pure NACL at 0.33% salinity with raised temperature is the best and much cheaper. In some cases where hobbyists prophylactically use salt in fresh water fish may require a salinity level of 0.66% due to a resistance buildup of the ich parasite. Meds that treat ich are toxic to fish especially p's because p's dont take kindly to malachite green and formalin concoctions. I can post up the recipe for salt but i must have done that a million and one times. You can find it in the salt topic in the info section by DonH.


What about melafix and pelafix? Dr. Giggles if you have any pics of what a piranha infected with ick looks like can you please post some thanks. Sorry for the derail!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey guys maybe you could anwser this one tooo........ i was at big als yesterday and there was a saltwater fish that hand some fungi growing on his face /body The guy threw him in the fresh water tank for 2 minites and then back into the salt water tank .. would that work vise/versa


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Although FW dips are more routine in treating saltwater ailments, you can also do a strong SW dip on freshwater fish. I don't recommend it because it's very stressful on the fish. You can cure ich easily with an increase in temp and salt over the span of a week without stressing the fish too much.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Ja said:


> Table salt that is 99.9 % pure NACL at 0.33% salinity with raised temperature is the best and much cheaper. In some cases where hobbyists prophylactically use salt in fresh water fish may require a salinity level of 0.66% due to a resistance buildup of the ich parasite. Meds that treat ich are toxic to fish especially p's because p's dont take kindly to malachite green and formalin concoctions. I can post up the recipe for salt but i must have done that a million and one times. You can find it in the salt topic in the info section by DonH.


What about melafix and pelafix? Dr. Giggles if you have any pics of what a piranha infected with ick looks like can you please post some thanks. Sorry for the derail!








[/quote]

I haven't seen any pics of piranha with ich in a very long time. I know "Dawgs" had a payara with ich and he posted some pics of it. Go through his posts, probably about a year and a half back or you can PM him if you're feeling lazy. I'm sure he still has the pic on his desktop.


----------

